# شحن البطاريات المغلقة 6 فولت ارجو المساعدة



## flitlion (3 سبتمبر 2011)

*بطاريتان مغلقتان 
[font=&quot]
[/font]​
[font=&quot] موصولتان على التوالى لتشغيل دراجة أطفال الواحدة 6 فولت والناتج للبطاريتان 12 فولت يوجد مع الدراجة شاحن 12 فولت 1000 مللى امبير لكن الشاحن يسخن بشدة بعد اقل من ساعة من بداية الشحن 
السؤال ماهى المواصفات الصحيحة للشاحن - وما مقدار الفولتية المطلوبة للشحن - وما مقدار ألأمبير للشاحن - وفى حالة زيادة الفولتية او الأمبير ماهى الحدود المسموحة والأضرار الناتجة عن الزيادة [/font]​​[font=&quot]لدى مصدر للشحن ينتج 12 فولت 18 أمبير هل يصلح لشحن البطاريتان [/font][font=&quot] موصولتان على التوالى وما الوقت اللازم للشحن
[/font]​*​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع حسب نوع البطارية، لو البطارية من النوع الحامضى، فالبطارية يكتب عليها السعة كذا أمبير/ساعة
التيار المناسب للشحن هو 10% من هذه القيمة لمدة 10 ساعات و لكن يمكن زيادة التيار و تقليل مدة الشحن حسب طراز البطارية
يمكنك معرفة ذلك بكتابة الطراز فى جوجل لتعرف خواصها من الشركة المنتجة
مكنك استخدام الجهد الثابت فى الشحن وهو 13.7 فولت للبطارية 12 فولت
12 فولت لا يكفى لشحن البطارية لأن الفولت عند تمام الشحن سيكون 13.7 فولت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (4 سبتمبر 2011)

الموضوع حسب نوع البطارية، لو البطارية من النوع الحامضى، فالبطارية يكتب عليها السعة كذا أمبير/ساعة
التيار المناسب للشحن هو 10% من هذه القيمة لمدة 10 ساعات و لكن يمكن زيادة التيار و تقليل مدة الشحن حسب طراز البطارية
يمكنك معرفة ذلك بكتابة الطراز فى جوجل لتعرف خواصها من الشركة المنتجة
مكنك استخدام الجهد الثابت فى الشحن وهو 13.7 فولت للبطارية 12 فولت
12 فولت لا يكفى لشحن البطارية لأن الفولت عند تمام الشحن سيكون 13.7 فولت


----------



## flitlion (4 سبتمبر 2011)

اشكرك على الرد مع العلم ان البطاريه 6 فولت 10 امبير ساعة موصوله على التوالى مع بطارية اخرى وهما [font=&quot] 3[/font][font=&quot]fm10 (6v10ah/20hrأرجو الأفادة عن الاضرار الناتجة عن زيادة الفولت الى 15 او17 فولت من مصدر الشحن

[/font]


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (7 سبتمبر 2011)

الفولت لا يهم لكن التيار هو الأهم و السبب أن نفس الفولت سيسبب تيار حسب نوع البطارية و قدرتها و حسب قدرة الشاحن أيضا
فور وضع الشاحن على البطارية سيكون الفولت هو فولت البطارية والذى يزداد تدريجيا مع الشحن وهو يشكل حملا زائدا على الشاحن مالم يكن مصمما لهذا النطبيق أى يحد التيار لقيمة آمنه.
الأفضل أن يكون التيار 10% من سعة البطارية لمدة 10 ساعات و يتوقف عندما يصل الفولت إلى 13.7 فولت


----------

